# Moon pictures



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)




----------



## animalone (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## Steven68 (Aug 30, 2019)

Moon is like a egg haha..so nice..


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

A few of mine


----------



## Solar Pilgrim (Aug 26, 2019)

That third pic is very nice, a perfect desktop wallpaper with the low contrast.


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Solar Pilgrim said:


> That third pic is very nice, a perfect desktop wallpaper with the low contrast.


 thanks got it as wallpaper .. was just fooling about in gimp to get the shot


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Does this count


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

It's scary how near it can appear on zoom. I recall taking some pics of the 'super moon' a couple of years back, when from Hua Hin, it appeared creamy, rather than white.


----------



## Nickshangs (Feb 11, 2018)

Does a moonwatch count ?? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bcasecollector (Oct 2, 2017)

Both taken with my Telescope


----------



## Darren 66 (May 13, 2020)




----------



## Bcasecollector (Oct 2, 2017)

*Apr 24 94% Waxing Gibbous taken via my Telescope. *

*Focal Length 1280mm*


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

My puny efforts pale in to insignificance with the fab images already posted i'm afraid! :blush:

















This was my setup for the moon pics, The camera is a lowly Nikon D-40, The 500mm lens is a 42mm thread so I bought an adaptor and can't use it on auto mode as a result, There's a 2x multiplier fitted in the pic, Pretty sure I didn't have it fitted for the moonshots..










I tried shooting up our road at the houses at the top of the street, First with the stock 18-55mm DX lens then with the old long un..



















I bought an Orion 8" reflector to have a go at astrophotography, The bought the adaptors but never got around to actually having a go!, It's languishing in the loft now 










I have to say that as i've aged, My eyesight is worsening, I really struggle to focus the camera manually and have to take loads of shots whilst gradually turning the focus ring, It's hit and miss and don't always get the money shot! :sadwalk:

John :thumbsup:


----------



## chulyquang (Feb 4, 2020)

wow, fantastic


----------

